# Mole snaring!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

No this is not an April fools joke. I was out in the yard last night finishing my last batch of maple syrup and was sitting there having a brew and was looking at all the destruction the moles have done to my yard. I've been meaning to get some mole traps but haven't got around to it yet. As I was sitting there one of the little tunnels started pushing up and I jumped to my feet and grabbed an big ash log and dropped the log onto that little vermin......one down! A while later.....another one was pushing up a tunnel near my garden....another wood bomb was deployed......boom.....two down. Because I was gonna be out there for a little while my mind got to wandering and I had my guitar with me restringing it while I waited for the syrup to cook down further. I had finished the stringing and was just sitting there goofing around with the old strings and had fashioned a micro snare out of my high e guitar string when all of a sudden I thought "hey I am gonna put this in the tunnel I keep seeing them use" Honestly I really didn't think it would work but it did. I took a putty knife and put a slit in the runway and slipped the snare into the opening and made my own version of a power snare out of an old ice fishing pole. When I woke up this a.m. I looked out into the backyard on my way out the door to work when I noticed a little object dangling in the air from the fishing pole. Yep....mole #3. As you can see I was pretty bored last night. Not sure how many more moles are in the yard but I know theres 3 less of those little bastards. God they tore up my yard. Sorry I didn't take any pics. Bummer I know!:lol:


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

You might be on to a Million dollar idea!
The video and the sales of snares will be awesome!
You might have to install stops to protect the 14 banded mole eating snake though.
We need pics!


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Very cool :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I have been fighting the moles in my yard for about a month now. It's been part of our coffee conversation at a local place every weekend. Last weekend a guy told me of a device that kind of sound like a snare. It's a tube you insert in the tunnel and when the mole goes through it it gets snared. He did say they are a one time use as the caught mole releaves itself and ruins the trap for any future catches.

Don't know what they're are called, but I'm looking into it. My moles have set the trap off twice now and didn't get caught. It seems every day they push dirt into the hole........

Marc


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

You're 1/2 way to a Mole Cooperator award 
Maybe even a creative catch of the season.
How about moving your success story to the official Mole thread, you've earned it 
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=281592&page=5


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok I almost gotta get some pictures now. Tools needed....high e guitar string, busted ugly stick(they do break) and a putty knife, Killians beer optional. I gotta admit the more I think about it the harder I laugh. My neighbors probably think I am the neighborhood nut. 

Martha: Frank, whats aaron doing out there?
Frank: Well he has a suit on so I guess he's going to work
Martha: I know but whats he doing
Frank: Cripes sake Martha I don't know go ask him
Martha: Frank bring me the binoculars and my glasses
Frank: It looks like he has a small rodent hooked to a fishing pole
Martha: Frank what did you say
Frank: IT LOOKS LIKE HE HAS A RODENT TIED TO A SMALL FISHING POLE
Martha: Why? Why would he have rodent tied to a fishing pole!
Frank: Hell if I know. Go ask him

I imagine thats what they are thinking anyway!!!!!:lol:


----------

